# Walking...OMG!!



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

We have taken our V for a walk. He has been out three times and did a great job. Our poodle goes as well. Tonight Copper decided to put his brakes on! It was like he was tired of walking and wanted me to pick him up. My daughter had Marvin behind us so it would not distract Copper. He refused to move even with treats. He even frozen at the fire hydrant that he had seen twice before! I had my daughter walk in front of us so Copper could see it was alright. He did walk nicely and even jogged. Is this the right thing to do or should I leave Marvin at home?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thought I would save your post from slipping off the list.

Cooper is what 10wks something like that? You don't say how far you had gone when Cooper decided to "put the brakes on"??

Maybe he had seen something that worried him... it is a big old scary world out there...just be patient. I have to say we usually walk our pup with our Dane and that has given him a lot of confidence. I do walk him on his own and he is fine except when we do traffic training which is his nemesis. My trainer says he should go alone but we enjoy watching the dogs together. He has learnt so much from Fergus, e.g. Boris was in swimming at 10 weeks following Fergus. It would have taken alot longer without Fergus.

I'm sure you and Cooper are doing fine. Let us know what happens on your next walk.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't push it. He is a puppy, let him be a puppy. Read up and watch videos on leash/heel training. Start in the house and do it for 5 minutes a day until he is 11 months.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

When I first brought Finch home at 9 or 10 weeks, she would always "put the breaks on" during our short walks. In the end, I'd usually end up carrying her home. That was totally normal, but I still brought her out so she could see new things. Now she has a great heel and she wasn't ruined by me carrying her when she was tiny. So keep at it and as linescreamer mentions, it's never too early to start leash/heel training.


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Copper will be 12 weeks this Saturday Today, we went to the local pet store and walked there. He did great. We came home and I decided to take him alone. He did alright He froze at the sound of a bouncing ball and at a barking dog. I carried him for about 20 steps, put him down and we jogged a little. He went right by a barking dog and the fire hydrant! I will start taking Marvin with us ..Marvin is 9 years old and Copper is always watching him. We have been doing leash training in the backyard and he was fine. I think everyone is right...be patient. We start puppy classes this Saturday. . That may help. 
Thank you all!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

12 weeks? ;D OMG wait until he is 7or 9 months old and then please repost. 
I can post a link to a video that ends this in 5 minutes but, it's age restricted (dog age restricted).


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

CopperMom said:


> I carried him for about 20 steps, put him down and we jogged a little.



I noticed that both your posts say something about jogging... I just wanted to mention, in case you haven't heard this before, be very careful about running with your pup until they are at least a year old. The motion of jogging/running on a leash can hurt their bone development in a way free running off-leash won't do. It sounds like right now he isn't going far enough to do any damage, but I just wanted to point it out in case you didn't know!


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Finch,
I'm not a big jogger! I jogged down our neighborhood sidewalk and did ony half!  I don't have the endurance yet. Thanks for checking!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The point of doing it in the house first is the distractions. ALL training is first without distractions and then slowly increase the level of distraction until the pup doesn't respond properly and then back to the world with NO distractions to reinforce.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

My Copper use to do that, i never over walked him but would take him out a few times just up the road and sometimes he just sat their looking at me. One time i did walk him about 2 miles as we were on a treasure hunt and he just laid down and i had to carry him!!

Now his 11 months he has to drag me up hills lol


----------

